# staying lean whilst growing..



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone done it sucsefully? do you miss out on some gains if done this way?

what sort of diet do you follow and what traning/cardio/drug protocals do you follow...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

@marknorthumbria just finished a cycle of tren and hulked the f*u*ck out while staying very lean


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/205886-marks-big-winter-course.html

There's his journal mate, shows before/afters, diet and info on his training


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Have a read up on carb backloading mate. Discovering that was probably the best thing I've ever come across diet wise.. Ive always struggled to stay lean when I'm on high calories but I've followed carb backloading for 6 months or so and had the best results in years.

Theres a bit to it but the principle is high protein/fat preworkout, high protein/carbs postworkout assuming you're training late afternoon.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Greg89 said:


> Have a read up on carb backloading mate. Discovering that was probably the best thing I've ever come across diet wise.. Ive always struggled to stay lean when I'm on high calories but I've followed carb backloading for 6 months or so and had the best results in years.
> 
> Theres a bit to it but the principle is high protein/fat preworkout, high protein/carbs postworkout assuming you're training late afternoon.


what sort of resuts u got from that mate ie start weight and bf comperd to now? also whats a avg day food look like mate??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

skiploading tren t3 and smashing myself to bits worked a treat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> skiploading tren t3 and smashing myself to bits worked a treat


that skiploading confuses me i dont no how much carbs and fats to have in week


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

neither did i lol, i just ate on feeling, calories decent due to higher fats and protein but carbs were low


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> neither did i lol, i just ate on feeling, calories decent due to higher fats and protein but carbs were low


could you give me a avg day on diet and on skip load??

also tranin volume frequnecy? just wnana find out as much as possible


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

wilson r6 always went and gave you all of that in a link to my journal m8


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> skiploading tren t3 and smashing myself to bits worked a treat


im doing the same after competing last month, working a treat altho harder for me as only running peptides at mo...no tren or t3...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

greekgod said:


> im doing the same after competing last month, working a treat altho harder for me as only running peptides at mo...no tren or t3...


I'm off cycle, just waitin for salmonella to clear up then gettin peps and HGH, I do them religiously when off last time and I got good results near to on cycle they Defo work.

I'm not planning to skipload as i didn't think my metabolism could keep up like when on it all, interested of it still works?I was planning to carb cycle instead


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm off cycle, just waitin for salmonella to clear up then gettin peps and HGH, I do them religiously when off last time and I got good results near to on cycle they Defo work.
> 
> I'm not planning to skipload as i didn't think my metabolism could keep up like when on it all, interested of it still works?I was planning to carb cycle instead


it does work... altho u gotta close the 'window' whilst skiploading for lean bulk gains earlier, shorter loads... and my training is 2 on 1 off now, slowly shifting back to push, pull , legs .. 3 days a week.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

greekgod said:


> it does work... altho u gotta close the 'window' whilst skiploading for lean bulk gains earlier, shorter loads... and my training is 2 on 1 off now, slowly shifting back to push, pull , legs .. 3 days a week.


Ah you can't keep me outta there i couldnt get away with PPL, down 7 times a week one say off and usually a double session


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> what sort of resuts u got from that mate ie start weight and bf comperd to now? also whats a avg day food look like mate??


Results have been excellent mate - I have always struggled to stay lean when gaining weight or to get lean when cutting whenever carbs are involved but backloading them has been the best change to my diet yet.

Result wise I stayed roughly the same bodyfat when going up around a stone on my winter bulk, and have maintained size and gained strength on my cut so far.

Typical day on my current cut would be:

8am black coffee + double cream

11am chicken + cheese + evoo + brocolli

1pm tuna + cheese + brocolli + evoo

4pm salmon + brocolli + evoo

6pm train

7pm whey + dextrose

8pm chicken + chopped tomatoes + wraps/rice/sweet potatoes

10pm low fat greek yoghurt + whey

On non training days the evening carbs are dropped and replaced with a fatty meat like gammon or steak.

Diet was virtually the same when gaining weight just a lottttt more of everything post workout, and preworkout the same but with a pack of almonds each day.

Would definately recommend carb backloading to anyone who struggles with carbs. U can be a lot more leniant with postworkout carbs as well so suits me well being able to train straight after work then going out for food/ letting a mate cook etc!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was about 11.5 stone July last year. (end of a RIDICULOUS cut, 1800 calorie keto for a couple of months)

I'm just over 12 now. Same body fat. It was higher in January but I still had a 6 pac.

No fancy diet. Between July and January I did ~3000 calories a day, 300g protein, 300g carbs, rest was fat. Trained 5 days a week. Went up to about 12.5 stone.. Since January I've been reducing the protein (have about 230g now), then the carbs (between 150g and 200g whilst cutting), now upping the fats as I'm more than happy with where I am.

It's not rocket science tbh just dont have a massive surplus, and don't have silly religiously planned cheat binges once a week. Alot of the time I'd factor alcohol into my calories.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

i blame a lot of it on this "eat clean" BS that is spouted. Eating clean with a surplus of 500+kcals is till going to make you fat and is still considered a dirty bulk in reality.

IMO clean bulking is small surplus of 200-300kcals of nutritious food over maintenace requirement. Things like na-r-ala around carb meals can help if you are carb sensitive.


----------

